# my cockatiels is throwing out the wood shavings what should i do



## luffy3001 (Sep 1, 2010)

my cockatiels is breeding and he keeps going to the nestbox should i put in softwood bedding wood shavings that is the type of wood shavings i have is that good for them or is it unhealthy because i dont want the eggs rolling around or the chicks splaying there feet wat should i do thanks


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

You can buy one of those cocoa mats used for hanging flower baskets and cut it to size then put the shavings over it. You need to be diligent they will throw it out as quickly as you put it in, but they still need it.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

if you put 3" of aspen shavings thats what i use...it will keep chicks /eggs warm.
with 3"-4" it will take time for them to throw it out exspecially if you work.
and most will stop after a while of you keeping putting it back in.


----------



## luffy3001 (Sep 1, 2010)

does wood shaving work


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Yes, wood shavings work, and they're very important for preventing splay leg and other problems. Aspen and pine are good. Do NOT use cedar, it's too aromatic for birds. Kaytee is a nice clean brand but some brands contain a lot of sawdust which is bad.


----------



## luffy3001 (Sep 1, 2010)

i use softwood type wood shavings


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Just put a good 3" of shavings. It normal that they toss the around. Just keep adding more. I find once they have eggs they stop tossing them as much. He is just preparing the nest.


----------



## luffy3001 (Sep 1, 2010)

but i dont want to put the shavings in because the male has been going in an out soo he could set it up for the female to go in wouldnt it disturb there breeding


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

It's better if you add them. They need lots of shaving to help keep the eggs warm. Also when the chics hatch they need shaving or they could get splayed legs.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

the sooner you start putting your hands in the nestbox cleaning/adding shavings/food/watering the cage too ...the earlier you do this they(parent birds) get used to you cleaning the nestbox 
which is good to do ,so if you have to check on babies after they hatch the parents will already be used to you poking around in the nest box/cage area so shouldn't mind you checking on babies.


are your parent birds tame for you or the primary caregiver?
if yes you shouldn't have worry about adding more shavings...or checking on eggs/chicks
if not ....the sooner you start poking around nestbox the easier the parents will accept you doing this and later won't mind you checking on chicks too
hope this helps


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The shavings are important to help keep the eggs warm and also to help keep them from rolling around and cracking into each other like billiard balls. Cockatiels are very motivated when it comes to breeding so you aren't likely to disrupt them.


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

It's natrual for This to happen. The males has to clear and make sure the nest is safe and clean. By him throwing out shavings is like when in the wild the remove whatever the previous pair left behind. It's not natural for shavings to be there so by nature they remove it. Just add more because like said in previous posts it keeps the eggs in spot and warm.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I don't know what you mean by soft wood shavings, if you are chipping your own wood, this is bad. Some woods are toxic to birds and should not be used. What kind of trees do your shavings come from?


----------

